# Yellowing leaves getting worse



## alext512 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey all. So I've got some yellowing on lower leaves that has me worried. Pictures below. These are Jillybeans and Pandora's Box from seed, they are in 1 gallon smart pots with a purchased soil mix containing coconut coir, vermicompost and perlite, and is mineralized with green sand and black rock phosphate. 

About a week and a half ago I gave them a watering that included what I think was a little bit of nutes, i tried very much to not over do it. Then I started getting some slight yellowing, so I gave them an even more watered down nutes. And now they seem worse. 

I'm pretty new at this so, my understanding of cause and effect may be a bit off. 

Any thoughts/guidance? Thanks!


----------



## ledtester (Mar 10, 2010)

alext512 said:
			
		

> Hey all. So I've got some yellowing on lower leaves that has me worried. Pictures below. These are Jillybeans and Pandora's Box from seed, they are in 1 gallon smart pots with a purchased soil mix containing coconut coir, vermicompost and perlite, and is mineralized with green sand and black rock phosphate.
> 
> About a week and a half ago I gave them a watering that included what I think was a little bit of nutes, i tried very much to not over do it. Then I started getting some slight yellowing, so I gave them an even more watered down nutes. And now they seem worse.
> 
> ...


Hey Alex
Your not feeding them enough. You need to get a ph meter and a TDS meter to measure your ph and nute stregnth every time you feed your babies which should probably be every third day. Your ph should be around 6.5 and you should always mix the nutes first, infact try to do it a day ahead of time to let things stabilize overnight. also get hydrogen peroxide in concentated form 33% and ad 3ml/gallon each time..flush your plants thoughout with straight water every two weeks to keep the salts from building up and you should end up with about .5gr/ watt...hopefully that will help you out.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea man at that stage of growth they are going to need more food. That soil is a good starters mix and seed will strive in it but seeing how big they are now all nutrients that were in the soil are all used up. 

What strength have you been administering your nutes? You said last time you fed was a week and a half ago, I usually feed once a week and if the soil dries up under my MH i'll give reg water as to not over nute. When tweaking with the strength of dose to give them i've adopted hemp goddesses method, I keep going a little higher in strength until i see slight nute burn then back off to a slightly weaker dose.

Other than that though man they are looking good, nice and bushy.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like Ph imbalance to me.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree that it is a nute deficiency but could be due to a pH lockout like MM stated.  I have been growing in soil for alot of years and never checked ppms of my nutes, I don't think you need to spend the money on that unless you want to.  What nutes do you have to feed?  With your mix you probably don't have any dolomite lime to act as a buffer, so when you transplant them I add 1 tb per gall of soil.

For now though you need to get a good veg nute, with the first number being higher than the other 2, there are many to choose from, if you don't already have one picked out.  (read Jmansweed Nute Study, found stickied in the indoor growing section)  mix up your nute solution per the directions of whatever you choose, make sure it is pH'd to 6.5 and feed them ...they should bounce back relatively quickly.  Water until you get a runoff from the bottom, if your runoff is lower than 6.5 pH then your next feeding you'll want to adjust it to around 7, and it should level it'self out (as long as it's not too far out of whack) if it's higher than 6.8, you'll want to adjust the next feeding around 6.0 and it should bring it up....keep makeing these adjustments until your runoff pH is somewhere between 6.3 and 6.8...this is the range you want for soil.

To me it just looks like they are ready for a feeding...like 1/2 strength and gradually move up, but make sure your feeding solution is in the ranges above.  And check your runoff...it could be a pH issue.


----------

